# Flambeau Sky-Scraper Rotating Wing Decoy



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

hi, has anyone used these decoys before? we cant get the mojo over in england and if i was to import one with taxes it would be the best part off $200 for the one decoy. we can get these for around the $75 mark. is that a good price for a decoy like this. ive never used one but they seem quite popular in america and canada. thanks for your time. bob


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would look into getting a lucky duck, i have had good luck with mine. The skyscraper seems to be cheaply made, but i will still work. I would believe spinning wing decoys would work awesome there, where ducks don't see them in just about every spread.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

it would be used on the edge off my little duck pond. i use about 2doz mallard and a doz teal decoys but i want a bit off movement. ive seen lucky ducks in the uk but at £200 ish its a lot off money for one decoy. we have the same type off decoys for woodpigeons in the uk and there only £20ish, thanks for the advice


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

200 isnt alot of money for a decoy when it is the only one you would need.


----------

